# getting 6 month old caught up on vaccines



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

We brought our our 5 1/2 month old GSD Sam's littermate 4 days ago. He has only had his first round of vaccinations at 8 weeks. I made him an appointment next Friday to get him caught up. How long will it take since he will be 6 months old? Will it take 4 visits like it did getting Sam's done when she was smaller? I just wasn't sure if since he will be older that they can give all of the vaccines in 1 or 2 visits.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Talk to your vet. 

I would do rabies immediately. 

BUT - if he gets one distemper/parvo combo now, at this age, there should be no maternal "stuff" to get in the way of the vaccine and he won't need to be boosted til next year, then 3 years again after that (if that's how you do). 

Double check my work.  I am pretty sure though. 

I would still not give rabies and that combo together though - do the rabies, go back in a couple of weeks (or whatever) for the other and be careful with him until then.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

At his age, I would do one Parvo, and one Distemper - if it were my dog.

If all they have is a 5 way then go with that.

He really doesn't need to have all the shots a younger puppy would, because the reason that is given for the excessive vaccination is to try to catch them once their protection from the dams colostrum fades. Then the vaccination is supposed to kick in to cover your pup.

If it were my dog, I would do one set of shots and be done for life. If Rabies is required for traveling and/or by law, then I would do that too, the three year. Here it is not required, so I only vaccinate my dogs for rabies that travel to compete, never do I repeat the puppy shots, or do "boosters". My pets get their puppy shots, maybe a rabies shot at a year old and then they are done for life.

All of this is my opinion, and I truely believe that vaccination is a pretty personal choice. Do your research and go from there!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help! We live on a military base so the rabies vaccines is required yearly. I just didn't want it to take a bunch of visits to get him caught up. I want him to be fully vaccinated as soon as possible. I'm so excited to get this big guy out with other dogs and people. He hasn't had much socialization, so he is a little leary of EVERYTHING! He even barks at the water faucet when I wash my hands.


----------

